# I got this tattoo to symbolise the conquering of fear



## Brownlkirs (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm a serious arachnophobe. Even just a picture of a spider makes me uneasy. 
I had a dream last year that I looked in the mirror and I had a spider tattooed on my ribcage. At first I was frightened. Like I felt like I would never be able to look at it again. I felt like it would disrupt my life forever. But then I looked at it a little longer and suddenly I felt very brave and empowered. I felt like I could do anything. 
So I thought about actually getting this tattoo for a long time and since having some progress with my SA this year; I went ahead and did it. 
I feel that if I can tattoo my worst fear onto my body; I can get over my SA. 
It's creepy for me to look at, its not a life changer, all my fears haven't suddenly dissipated. But it's kind of like a promise to myself to get better. 
I just wanted to share this


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I was sort of expecting a picture in this thread. Can we see it?


----------



## Brownlkirs (Sep 22, 2014)

Here's a photo


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Tattoo "social anxiety" on your body and you'll be rid of SA the next day! Works! Swear on me mum!!!1


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

This is awesome!!!

:love2


----------



## Starrii (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks for sharing! This is great.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

You are the great one. Kick those fears in the spine.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

Aribeth said:


> Tattoo "social anxiety" on your body and you'll be rid of SA the next day! Works! Swear on me mum!!!1


I read your post and did this afterwards, but it didn't work! Damn you!!!!!!!!1


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Cool tattoo. Detailed work


----------



## StevendeBoer (May 8, 2015)

Wow, a brave way to work with your fears. Nice looking tattoo, good choice!


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

Aribeth said:


> Tattoo "social anxiety" on your body and you'll be rid of SA the next day! Works! Swear on me mum!!!1


wonder if anyone took your advice >


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

HIGHfrombeingSHY said:


> I read your post and did this afterwards, but it didn't work! Damn you!!!!!!!!1


haha lol... I sort of thought about it for a second.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

Riri11 said:


> haha lol... I sort of thought about it for a second.


That's not funny, I have it on my forehead now!


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

HIGHfrombeingSHY said:


> That's not funny, I have it on my forehead now!


----------



## Fuzzycoffeecup (May 10, 2015)

Awesome tattoo!


----------



## shygymlover (Apr 22, 2015)

cool story nice tattoo well done :smile2:


----------



## Digity (May 31, 2015)

Tattoo therapy...I like it!


----------

